# 10/22 Iron Sights



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I recently picked up a 10/22 carbine, and--like a dummy--broke the rear sight off while honing it in. 

Does anyone manufacture a fully adjustable sight for a 10/22 carbine, or am I stuck with the fold-down stock sight that needs to be tapped for windage?

(I have a scope on a raised mount, so a peep is out of the question)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Personally I just stick to the dovetail and tap it with a mallet to get it sighted in. But if you really want adjustable windage you can go this route:

http://www.brownells.com/rifle-part...87_a_7c1021_a_7c962633300_d_962633300_d_10906

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I had this Williams sight combination on mine until I went to a scope on it then I sold them to a buddy. They worked OK for open sights.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/3-1018483


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Personally I just stick to the dovetail and tap it with a mallet to get it sighted in. But if you really want adjustable windage you can go this route:
> 
> http://www.brownells.com/rifle-part...87_a_7c1021_a_7c962633300_d_962633300_d_10906
> 
> -DallanC


Thanks Dallan, but that won't work considering I have a scope mounted where that one is intended to go.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Critter said:


> I had this Williams sight combination on mine until I went to a scope on it then I sold them to a buddy. They worked OK for open sights.
> 
> http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/3-1018483


Do you happen to know if that one fits the Carbine? Every adjustable sight I've found won't work with the carbine barrel.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The best person to answer your question would be someone at the Williams Gun Sight Company. Their phone number is 800-530-9028


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Critter said:


> The best person to answer your question would be someone at the Williams Gun Sight Company. Their phone number is 800-530-9028


Just got off the phone with Williams, and that site will work... Woot! no more tapping to get it sighted in!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've had a 10/22 forever and after the 5th sight replacement I went and talked to Terry in Smithfield about a better option and he talked me into a scope. The scopes been on there now for at least 10 years. They are the wimpiest sights.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

*Tech-sights TS 200* ;

Accept no substitute!.

http://www.tech-sights.com/


----------

